# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Humour] Date d'anniversaire en phrases

## LP-mpascolo

*"TROUVEZ LE MOIS OU VOUS TES NE(E):*

janvier : je suis parti avec
fvrier : jai couch avec
mars : jai tu
avril : jai chatouill
mai : jai gifl
juin : jai vol
juillet : jai mang
aot: je me suis mari avec
septembre : jai battu
octobre : je me suis habill comme
novembre : jai enflamm
dcembre : jai dormi avec

_ENSUITE TROUVEZ LE JOUR DE VOTRE ANNIVERSAIRE_ :

1 : Moi mme
2 : Un citoyen
3 : Un singe
4 : mon meilleur ami
5 : Un lphant
6 : Un petit gros
7 : Un poilu
8 : une chaise
9 : Un chat
10 : une souris
11 : une truie
12 : un gorille
13 : un babouin
14 : bob lponge
15 : un phoque
16 : un ours
17 : un macaque
18 : une carotte
19 : une banane
20 : un dauphin
21 : dora
22 : pikatchu
23 : un hamster
24 : un ouistiti
25 : un marsupilami
26 : un bisounours
27 : un chat
28 : un concombre
29 : une baleine
30 : un mec
31 : une fille

_ET ENFIN LA 1ERE LETTRE DE VOTRE PRENOM_ :

A : pour sauver le futur
B : car je le dteste
C : et jaime a
D : pour un biscuit
E : Car je naime pas a
F : Et je me trouve beau / belle
G : Pour tre roi ou reine
H : Et cest nul
I : pour la popularit
J : et je trouve **a drle
K : pour aucune raison
L : et je me suis engueul avec maman
M : pour tre un hros
N : car jaime les ringard
O : car jaime la vie
P : pour len pte  modeler
Q : et a pu
R : car je suis une tapette
S : pour mon copain / ma copine
T : et un rhinocros ma fonc dessus
U : car je suis fou
V : et je me suis fait taper dessus par un petit de 10ans
W : car je nai pas dami
X : et je sens une odeur venant de mes pieds
Y : et sa me soule
Z : pour une patate

Dposez votre phrase

Laquelle sera la plus marrante ?  ::king::  



Pour mapart, ca donne :  
"*J'ai chatouill un chat pour tre un hros...* "  ::yaisse2::

----------


## haltabush

J'ai gifl un lphant et je me trouve beau... 
Ben oui: une fois cras par un lphant, je suis vachement plus mince...

----------


## Kenji

je suis parti avec un petit gros pour tre roi 

Ca fait limite un peu intress  ::roll::

----------


## sango85

J'ai mang un citoyen et je trouve **a drle.  ::aie::

----------


## Bebel

J'ai enflamm un petit gros pour un biscuit.

Et en plus il avait piqu mes frites.

----------


## Arnaud F.

J'ai couch avec un macaque pour sauver le futur   ::aie:: 


Je suis Hiro Nakamura, je viens du futur, un grand danger vous guette  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## SnakemaN

_J'ai mang une baleine et je trouve a drle_  ::?:

----------


## LineLe

dis donc, pourquoi j'ai pas un truc pourri moi ? l a fait un peu s***

J'ai enflamm mon meilleur ami et j'aime a

----------


## behe

J'ai battu un singe et je trouve a drole

----------


## LP-mpascolo

> dis donc, pourquoi j'ai pas un truc pourri moi ? l a fait un peu s***
> 
> J'ai enflamm mon meilleur ami et j'aime a


C'est vrai que je n'aimerai pas etre pote avec toi !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LP-mpascolo

> J'ai mang un citoyen et je trouve **a drle.


Merci pour la faute  :;):

----------


## NeraOne

Je me suis mari avec un ouistiti pour sauver le futur  ::yaisse2::

----------


## anitshka

je me suis habill comme mon meilleur ami pour sauver le futur

----------


## ganga

Je dois avoir la plus bidon :

J'ai mang une banane et j'aime a  ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

j'ai chatouill un mec pour tre un hros  ::yaisse2::

----------


## SnakemaN

> J'ai battu un singe et je trouve a drole


JoeyStarr, c'est toi ?  :8O:  
 ::lol::

----------


## BornBanane

j'ai couch avec une truie et je me trouve beau 

ps : qui a dit que j'tais en manque  ::aie::

----------


## navis84

Je me suis mari avec un chat pour tre un hros.

----------


## sango85

> Envoy par LineLe
> 
> dis donc, pourquoi j'ai pas un truc pourri moi ? l a fait un peu s***
> J'ai enflamm mon meilleur ami et j'aime a
> 
> 
> C'est vrai que je n'aimerai pas etre pote avec toi !!!


Au contraire..  ::mouarf::  



> j'ai couch avec une truie et je me trouve beau 
> ps : qui a dit que j'tais en manque


Personne... Mais bon nombre le pense trs fort ...  ::yaisse2::

----------


## illight

Je me suis mari avcec une chaise car j'aime la vie  ::aie::  

Bah ouais c'est cool d'etre assis  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> J'ai enflamm mon meilleur ami et j'aime a


J'ai enflamm mon meilleur ami et je me suis engueul avec mamam...
(vive le 4 novembre... ::yaisse2::  )

----------


## Deadpool

J'ai gifl un mec pour un biscuit.  ::lol::  

Bah oui, j'ai FAIM!  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> J'ai enflamm mon meilleur ami et je me suis engueul avec mamam...
> (vive le 4 novembre... )


 ::chin::  

ben alors le morveux, intress ?  :8O: 

[Edit] morveux = sango pour les non initis...

----------


## LineLe

> J'ai gifl un mec pour un biscuit.  
> 
> Bah oui, j'ai FAIM!


oh  ben a va t'es sympa, moi en gnral y a pas de survivant  ::aie::

----------


## LP-mpascolo

> J'ai gifl un mec pour un biscuit.  
> 
> Bah oui, j'ai FAIM!


Qu'est ce qu'on ferait pas pour un biscuit ???

----------


## LP-mpascolo

> J'ai enflamm mon meilleur ami et je me suis engueul avec mamam...
> (vive le 4 novembre... )


Et tu trouves ca normal ???

----------


## Bebel

> Qu'est ce qu'on ferait pas pour un biscuit ???


Bah enflamm un petit gros, pardi.

----------


## lper

> Et tu trouves ca normal ???


La seconde non  ::aie::  
@LineLe : quand tu veux !  ::aie::  (j'avoue que j'ai pas tout compris mais j'aime le risque...)

----------


## LineLe

> La seconde non  
> @LineLe : quand tu veux !  (j'avoue que j'ai pas tout compris mais j'aime le risque...)


euh
seule la bire t'tais destine  ::aie::  
je tournerais au diabolo grenadine pour viter les accidents, mais quand tu veux !
en tout cas, pas d'excuse pour que t'oublies mon anniversaire  ::mouarf::

----------


## sango85

> @LineLe : quand tu veux !  (j'avoue que j'ai pas tout compris mais j'aime le risque...)


 Je crois qu'il n'est pas au courant de l'arachnophobe chronique qu'il a en face de lui... Devons-nous le mettre au courant de a ? Et du lance-flamme ?  ::aie::   ::mouarf::  (Vengeance d'un morveux...)

----------


## lper

> en tout cas, pas d'excuse pour que t'oublies mon anniversaire


Ok, Canal + me le rappellera aussi ! faut surtout pas que j'oublie sinon je vais encore passer pour un gros rustre... ::aie::  
Un peu de bire dans ton verre pour voyager  Monaco ?  :8-):

----------


## LineLe

> Ok, Canal + me le rappellera aussi ! faut surtout pas que j'oublie sinon je vais encore passer pour un gros rustre... 
> Un peu de bire dans ton verre pour voyager  Monaco ?


de la bire ? inconscient ! je voyage loin avec une bire !

avec un peu de chance pour toi j'aurais oubli toute cette histoire d'ici le mois de novembre

----------


## shadowmoon

jai couch avec un ours et un rhinocros ma fonc dessus

----------


## sango85

> jai couch avec un ours et un rhinocros ma fonc dessus


 J'ai toujours su qu'il y avait des trucs louches entre les ours et les rhinocros ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## parp1

> J'ai battu un singe et je trouve a drole


Tu ne t'appellerais pas Joe Star?

----------


## loka

J'ai tu un hamster pour len pte  modeler

 ::aie::

----------


## petitberru

j'au battu un mec et ca me soule

----------


## behe

Pour snake man et parp1 : NON je ne suis pas ce rustre  ::mrgreen::  
sinon aprsune recherche pour joey star a donne : je me suis habill comme un chat pour un biscuit. (Didier m. n le 27/10/67)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

J'ai mang un macaque pour un biscuit

Les macaques sont des singes catarhiniens. Ils appartiennent  l'ordre des primates et sont des mammifres. Biscuit, du latin  panis biscotus  (signifiant  pain cuit deux fois ).

Bon ok, j'arrte de faire le malin avec Wikipedia...  ::aie::

----------


## bassim

J'ai gifl une truie car je la dteste

----------


## lper

> J'ai gifl une truie car je la dteste


Violence conjugale ? ::aie:: 
@LineLe : pari tenu ... :;):

----------


## Celira

_j'ai dormi avec un hamster et j'aime a_
Non, aux dernires nouvelles, je dors avec 2 ours et un marsupilami.  ::mouarf::

----------


## nicB

J'ai battu une balaine car jaime les ringard

Popeye sort de mon corps.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> _j'ai dormi avec un hamster et j'aime a_


c'est loka qui va tre content

Iper > vendu  ::king::

----------


## lakitrid

j'ai chatouill une truie car je n'aime pas ca !

forcement !  ::traine::

----------


## jbrasselet

J'ai vol un ours et je trouve a drole

Moi avoir de grande poche  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Katyucha

Je me suis habill comme bob l'ponge pour ma copine ...


Me demandez pas pourquoi

----------


## Commodore

"je me suis mari avec une chaise pour l'en pate  modeler"

me marier avec une chaise, c'est dj fait, je suis assis toute la journe au boulot. je pourrais mme ajouter qu'elle m'adore... (ou mon c ::aie::   en tout cas)

mais "pour l'en pate a modeler" => ksseussaveudir ?

----------


## LP-mpascolo

> "je me suis mari avec une chaise pour l'en pate  modeler"
> 
> me marier avec une chaise, c'est dj fait, je suis assis toute la journe au boulot. je pourrais mme ajouter qu'elle m'adore... (ou mon c  en tout cas)
> 
> mais "pour l'en pate a modeler" => ksseussaveudir ?


BEn tu t'es fabriqu une chaise en pte a modeler mais interdiction formelle de pter dessus, sinon elle fond...  ::D:

----------


## LP-mpascolo

> J'ai vol un ours et je trouve a drole
> 
> Moi avoir de grande poche


C'est donc toi qui a vol mon ours !!!

----------


## Commodore

> BEn tu t'es fabriqu une chaise en pte a modeler mais interdiction formelle de pter dessus, sinon elle fond...


je sais pas si je suis capable de la faire fondre, mais au minimum je peux y laisser quelques cratres bien dessins  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## milia

Jai vol dora pour sauver le futur

Dsol pour ceux qui aime Dora, mais bon c'tait pour sauver le futur!!  ::):

----------


## loka

> c'est loka qui va tre content


Hamster au rapport  ::mrgreen::

----------


## eowene

J'ai tu un citoyen pour mon copain...

Euh, l j'ai honte !  ::oops::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

J'ai battu une carotte pour mon copain...

plutt moche!

----------


## Skyounet

J'ai dormi avec un singe car je le dteste.

C'est nul  ::?:

----------


## Dia_FR

"jai enflamm un macaque pour sauver le futur" ... heu... BENZIIIIIN  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LP-mpascolo

Le monde est peupl de Joey Star

----------


## dirty_boy

> J'ai gifl un mec pour un biscuit.  
> 
> Bah oui, j'ai FAIM!


Moi j'ai mang une truie pour ma copine.

passe me voir il doit en rester je n'ai pu la finir. ::lol::

----------


## Poilou

je me suis mari avec un lphant et je me trouve beau

...A tous les coups, il va me tromper...

Poilou...
qui va s'appeler Narcisse maintenant

----------


## afrodje

jai couch avec bob lponge et je trouve a drle

Apparement bob a une petite b...

----------


## Wookai

jai vol un gorille et je me suis fait taper dessus par un petit de 10ans

Pas content le petit  ::aie::  ? Ou alors c'est le gorille  :;):  ?

----------


## gege2061

> j'ai mang un mec car j'aime les ringards

----------


## LineLe

> 


les ringards ont ptet meilleurs gots ? ::dehors::

----------


## gege2061

> les ringards ont ptet meilleurs gots ?


Y en a qui sauve le monde et moi je bouffe, encore une preuve de mon inutilit  ::triste:: 

Bon c'est l'heure du 4 heures  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Y en a qui sauve le monde et moi je bouffe, encore une preuve de mon inutilit 
> 
> Bon c'est l'heure du 4 heures


Laisse tomber, y a plus de biscuit, Deadpool les a tous bouffs

----------


## Bebel

> Laisse tomber, y a plus de biscuit, Deadpool les a tous bouffs


Normal il a une sacr descent  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

::lol::  

Bon c'est pas bientt fini les vannes pourrites avec mes pseudos, non mais.  ::aie::  

DDT: tout a c'est de ta faute.

----------


## nezdeboeuf62

> je me suis mari avec un bisounours car je suis une tapette


bah oui c'est tout mimi un bisounours ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> bah oui c'est tout mimi un bisounours


ben c'est Iper qui va tre content  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

j'ai tu mon meilleur ami et a me soule.  ::?:

----------


## lper

> ben c'est lper qui va tre content


Tiens donc, je suis mari ?? En plus avec un nez de boeuf !  ::nono::  
Faut vite que je remette mon ancien avatar, la priode lectorale tant termine....
Encore 107 jours avant ce premier dimanche de novembre, surtout pas oublier ! ::aie:: 
[Edit]j'en avais un peu marre de l'ancien en fait, et a rappelle de bon souvenirs, le tigrou...

----------


## loka

> Bon c'est pas bientt fini les vannes pourrites avec mes pseudos, non mais.  
> 
> DDT: tout a c'est de ta faute.


Je preferais ton ancien pseudo, l a me fais penser aux appareils electromenager (whirlpool...)

----------


## AdriM

> J'ai couch avec un macaque pour sauver le futur  
> 
> 
> Je suis Hiro Nakamura, je viens du futur, un grand danger vous guette


Moi j'ai seulement dormi avec lui pour sauver le futur... pas de a la premire nuit qd mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Commodore

> Moi j'ai seulement dormi avec lui pour sauver le futur... pas de a la premire nuit qd mme


alors c'est toi l'initiateur de ce genre de pratiques zoophiles ?  ::aie::

----------


## Nemerle

Pv Ren, n un 15 fvrier  ::mouarf::

----------


## Biosox

Moi a va: j'ai vol un chat car je le deteste.

Je plains plutt Thierry, n un 12 septembre.

----------


## GrandFather

> J'ai dormi avec un singe car je le dteste.


Pareil, j'ai couch avec un macaque car je n'aime pas a (toute l'histoire de ma vie...  ::aie::  )

On est dj 2, on va pouvoir fonder le CCCSSS (Comit de Ceux qui Couchent avec des Singes Sans le Souhaiter). Rejoignez-nous !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

> On est dj 2, on va pouvoir fonder le CCCSSS (Comit de Ceux qui Couchent avec des Singes Sans le Souhaiter). Rejoignez-nous !


Dj 2 membres  son actif, et un soutien psychologique  tout preuve  ::aie::

----------


## yann2

J'ai tu un chat et a me saoule....

Euh.  ::koi::

----------


## evarisnea

Je suis parti avec un ours car je n'aime pas a  ::aie::  
h ho a veut dire quoi tout a ?  et pourquoi un ours d'abord ?  ::bug::

----------


## zooro

jai mang un ouistiti Et je me trouve beau

----------


## Alp

> J'ai couch avec un macaque pour sauver le futur  
> 
> 
> Je suis Hiro Nakamura, je viens du futur, un grand danger vous guette


Moi j'ai couch avec un hamster pour sauver le futur  ::aie::  
 ::yaisse2::  

Si c'est a tre un hros, non merci  ::aie::

----------


## Alp

J'suis dsol loka ... Mais il fallait vraiment qu'on le fasse.
La survie de la terre en dpendant.

 ::dehors::

----------


## Muesko

J'ai manger pikatchu pour le roi ou la reine  ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf3::

----------


## clemsye

J'ai chatouill un  gorrile et j'aime ca 




> On est dj 2, on va pouvoir fonder le CCCSSS (Comit de Ceux qui Couchent avec des Singes Sans le Souhaiter). Rejoignez-nous !


MDR

----------


## francishop

jai couch avec une baleine Et je me trouve beau 

(Si ma femme lit a......Tout en meuglant "C'est pas vrai!!! T'es pas beau!" 
Elle risque de me transfrer vite fait la bosse de certains de ces mammifres)

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Pareil, j'ai couch avec un macaque car je n'aime pas a (toute l'histoire de ma vie...  )
> 
> On est dj 2, on va pouvoir fonder le CCCSSS (Comit de Ceux qui Couchent avec des Singes Sans le Souhaiter). Rejoignez-nous !


Yeah, je suis plus tout seul dans le club  ::aie:: 

 ::lahola::

----------


## Xtof68

J'ai mang un chat et j'aime a  ::yaisse2:: 

et j'ai gard sa photo

----------


## loka

> J'suis dsol loka ... Mais il fallait vraiment qu'on le fasse.
> La survie de la terre en dpendant.


Merci, maintenant j ai mal au c**  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

en + pour un hamster, le choc doit etre difficile a encaisser...  ::aie::

----------


## julien-blaise

J'ai gifl une carotte et je trouve a drole.

PS : Ca ne veut pas dire grand chose mais en mme temps ce n'est pas moi qui est choisi les phrase  ::):

----------


## Alp

julien-blaise > c'est le sort qui t'tais destin, et tu l'as accept :mouarf  ::mouarf::  
Moi j'me suis tap loka ... C'tait pas forcment marrant pour tous les deux.

Pourtant dans Professeur Foldingue c'est le hamster qui ... enfin bref  ::aie::

----------


## NeraOne

> J'ai mang un chat et j'aime a
> J'ai gifl une carotte et je trouve a drole
> jai couch avec une baleine Et je me trouve beau
> J'ai chatouill un gorrile et j'aime ca
> J'ai couch avec un macaque pour sauver le futur
> J'ai gifl un mec pour un biscuit
> _..._


J'ai toujours s qu'il y avait une communaut de types louches sur ce forum  ::roll::  

PS : J'ai une formation pour reconnatre les types louches !!!

----------


## Commodore

et toi, en fais-tu partie, de cette communaut ??  ::mrgreen::

----------


## NeraOne

> et toi, en fais-tu partie, de cette communaut ??


Moi ?!?
Je me suis mari avec un ouistiti pour sauver le futur
Faut avouer que y'a pire quand mme... Mais bon rien ne vos un bon Kamoulox :



> J'invite un tanche et je doigte un bonhomme de neige en faisant pleurer David Charvey

----------


## Korko Fain

> je me suis habill comme une chaise et je trouve a drle


Ca s'habille une chaise ?

----------


## Commodore

a met un coussin sur son cul  ::roll::

----------


## LineLe

> a met un coussin sur son cul


je dirais plutot sur la tete

----------


## f-k-z

Pas beaucoup mieux pour moi:
J'ai couch avec un lphant car jaime la vie

-_-'
++
F-k-z

----------


## jmulans

*jai battu un hamster et je trouve a drle*  ::aie:: 

je lui ai mis sa race au ping-pong  ::mrgreen::

----------


## loka

aie  ::aie::  

pourquoi est-il si mchant

----------


## straasha

j'ai dormi avec un babouin pour etre roi

je sais pas pourquoi ca m'a fait pens au livre de la jungle...

----------


## Arnulf

J'ai vol un dauphin pour sauver le futur

J'adore le grand bleu  ::):

----------


## Commodore

j'ai couch avec une fille pour ma copine  ::aie::  

(non, je ne suis pas sbastien, n un 31 fvrier  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  )

----------


## bouvda

Voici l'histoire du petit Bouvda :
il tait une fois un pauvre petit Bouvda tout tristounet, abandonn de sa famille.
En effet, son papa tait parti avec un hamster car il n'aimait pas a (loka rends moi mon papa  ::cry:: ).
En plus de cela sa maman et ses soeurs taient trs occupes, elles avaient une mission  mener  bien : sauver le futur.
Pour cela chacune avait sa technique, enflammant tour  tour une carotte ou un encore un citoyen voire se battant avec une baleine.
Mais Bouvda commenait  avoir faim et sa maman ne rentrait pas...Il dcida d'aller faire un tour pour trouver  manger.
En chemin il passa devant un zoo o il vit un ouistiti en train de s'enfiler un paquet de biscuits...Pauvre ouistiti...il ne s'attendait pas  ce qui allait lui arriver  ::twisted:: .
En effet Bouvda n'coutant que ses instincts familiaux dcida d'aller cramer ce maudit primate pour goter  un biscuit.
PS : pour enflammer le ouistiti, il utilisa un lance flamme vol  une passante  ::aie:: .

----------


## Commodore

ton histoire ne raconte pas comment la furie a rcupr son lance flammes par la suite.
censure pour les mes sensibles ?   ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

Elle est arrive avec son aspirateur... 
 ::dehors::  (il faut que je prenne de l'avance car je ne cours pas trs vite...)

----------


## LineLe

un doute m'envahit...
vous parlez de qui l ?

----------


## bouvda

> Elle est arrive avec son aspirateur... 
>  (il faut que je prenne de l'avance car je ne cours pas trs vite...)


Malheureux...tu es perdu...
Il ne fallait pas sortir, tu es en scurit  l'intrieur alors que dehors...tu es sur son terrain de chasse...

----------


## LineLe

Dis donc bouvda, c'est surtout toi qui risques gros... j'apprcie pas spcialement qu'on me traite de folle furieuse
surtout que je ne te connais absolument pas...

----------


## shadowmoon

bouvda, j'espre que tu a russi  garder son lance-flamme, sinon, t'a interet  courir trs, trs, trs vite  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

c'est dans ces cas l qu'il faut savoir adopter une attitude de spectateur et applaudir  chaque coup de celle qui gagne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

Si a continue vais faire des appels  tmoin pour prouver que je ne suis pas violente et encore moins dangereuse
Sinon vais rellement tre oblige de me procurer un lance flamme (ben oui, si dj j'ai la rput, autant en tirer les avantages)

----------


## Commodore

> autant en tirer les avantages


quels sont-ils ???
quelque chose me dit qu'il vaudrait mieux ne pas savoir
 ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> quels sont-ils ???
> quelque chose me dit qu'il vaudrait mieux ne pas savoir


te clouer le bec

----------


## Deadpool

Bon allez, laissez LineLe tranquille, non parce que a commence  tre lourd toutes ces histoires d'aspirateurs et de lance-flamme.  ::roll::  

On a bien rigol mais a suffit maintenant vous croyez pas?  :;):

----------


## Commodore

nooooon! mon bec!!!!
passez moi la tenaille svp, j'ai un clou a ter  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Bon allez, laissez LineLe tranquille, non parce que a commence  tre lourd toutes ces histoires d'aspirateurs et de lance-flamme.  
> 
> On a bien rigol mais a suffit maintenant vous croyez pas?




Parce que y en a qu'on pas la rput' mais qui sont bien plus dangereux  ::twisted::

----------


## Mamilie

Ma phrase est tellement bidon que je ne vais mme pas vous faire l'affront de la poster...

----------


## haltabush

Quoi? Maitenant que j'ai cliqu sur le lien de mon tdb, je n'ai pas le droit de voir de phrase bidon? JE SUIS PAS CONTENT! oui bon en fait, je suis pas content parce qu'il faut que je me remette  bosser...

----------


## Deadpool

> Parce que y en a qu'on pas la rput' mais qui sont bien plus dangereux


 ::koi::  Tu parles de qui l?

----------


## Commodore

oui! des noms !!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

retour au sujet  ::mrgreen::  

j'ai couch avec un lphant et j'aime ca!

y a pas a dire sa trompe enormement ces betes la..

----------


## gege2061

> Tu parles de qui l?


De Bibi bien sr  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

j'espre que tu es suffisamment calibr pour lui faire passer un bon moment  ::aie::

----------


## julien-blaise

De quoi parles tu Commodore ? ::?:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> De quoi parles tu Commodore ?


ah mon avis c'est rapport a ce que j'ai ecrit plus haut  :;):

----------


## julien-blaise

Je m'en doute mais je me demande qui est le "lui" de



> pour *lui* faire passer un bon moment

----------


## xxxcapxxx

bah l elephant...  ::yaisse2:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## julien-blaise

Mon pauvre je te plains  ::): 

EDIT : j'avai smal lu ton prcdent message.

----------

